# Bunny safe plants and flowers



## delusional (May 15, 2009)

I'm trying to plant some things in pots on my driveway, because it's ugly and boring, and I'd like a more stimulating environment to take the bunnies out to play in.

So... I want a load of different bunny-safe plants and flowers.

I want some things that climb - already have nasturtium(sp?) on the list but I'll be putting up a couple of trellises and would like some variety.

My list so far is:
snapdragons
pansies
lavender
lemon balm
nasturtium
mint
parsley
chives
wild strawberries
clover

And there's things that I'm really confused about, because some sites say they're safe and some say they're not! Like begonias and marigolds...

I would also like to know in particular about forget-me-nots, because I love them and would love to have them out there.

Any ideas anyone??


----------



## Maureen Las (May 15, 2009)

I would trust this source (medi-rabbit )

begonias are toxic and marigolds are an irritant soI would steer clear of them

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/Toxic_plants_en.pdf

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 16, 2009)

marigolds are fine, if they are the calendula type (calendula officinalis,aka pot marigold)
It's the Tagetes species that are said to be irritant.
Notice that it's those species that are on the medirabbit list, NOT calendula.

Begonias are only mildly toxic, the main toxic irritant being oxalates, and they are mainly found in the underground tubers or rhizomes. But, if you want to play it safe, I'd avoid them around pets and small children.

Forget-me-nots (Myosotis spp.) are not listed as toxic.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 16, 2009)

For climbing things, maybe a climbing rose? As log as they aren't sprayed, the buns can eat nearly everything, except the thorns.

Another one is grape vines, they are also bunny safe, and edible. Both humans and buns can eat the leaves, bunnies will also chew the stems.

There is a long list of non-toxic plants here: http://www.sniksnak.com/plants.html
and rabbit safe foods here: http://earthhome.tripod.com/saferab.html


----------



## delusional (May 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Hazel-Mom - do you know if grape-vines will grow okay in partial shade? My driveway gets morning and evening sun but is shady during the day.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 16, 2009)

I think they will grow (not sure about how they do in the UK, really, though I do know there are wineries in South England), but the grapes may not ripen. They do need sun most of the day for that.
This may be ok for you, if you're only growing them for the leaves and vines.
Here's a site I found about growing grapes in the UK: http://www.whatprice.co.uk/gardening/growing-backyard-grapes.html and http://www.whatprice.co.uk/gardening/growing-hybrid-grapes.html

Your best bet would be to find a nursery in your area that sells grapes, and ask them what they need in your area to grow well.


----------



## delusional (May 16, 2009)

Thanks again - I'll look into grapes.

Well, I've been out shopping and planting for about 9 hours today! And this is what I have to show for it:

[align=center]




[/align]

It's not much to look at right now... but shouldn't be too long before it bulks out and the flowers start coming in!

I'll also be getting some more pots and things, this is just the beginning!


----------



## SunnyCait (May 16, 2009)

Lookin' good! I'm sure the bunns will love it.

I can't wait to do the same thing here. I'm thinking about growing stuff in a giant plastic kiddy pool, so that I can move it inside when it starts to get cooler and MJ can still have her nummies.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 16, 2009)

That sounds like a great idea, Cait.
I've been thinking myself about getting an old bed-frame, and turning that into a planter. Then I can have a "flower bed", LOL.


----------



## SunnyCait (May 17, 2009)

Haha!! Now that is CUTE! 

*searches Craigslist for old bed frames*


----------



## Liung (Jun 25, 2018)

I just got a wall unit I plan on turning into a new condo for my buns, and the top shelves have display lights. Stick some grow lights instead, partition half the shelf off with chicken wire to keep them away from the grow lights, and the buns will be able to nibble on the plants as they grow through the wire, or so I hope. So I've got some herbs for that, because that's about the only thing I know offhand they can eat as much as they want and also will grow out through the chicken wire. Basil, parsley, thyme, rosemary, and if I can get the seeds to germinate possibly cilantro.



(It's not done yet, but this is the unit I bought. $70 on Kijiji! The front will be all mesh, ramps to the various shelves, the TV area will have their food ball to roll around, gonna put down good flooring and such. Bottom cupboards will be the litter boxes. We're very excited.)

Then, I'm trying to find houseplants that I can have around the apartment that will be safe for them to nom on. (Buying fresh greens is so expensive, trying to be thrifty and grow my own!) 

As far as I can tell, spider plants are safe, and the way they grow down means that as long as they're in a raised pot the buns can nibble what's within their reach... any other suggestions for things they can eat that make good house plants?


----------

